# table leaf pins and proper line up



## RW8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I am having trouble getting table leaves for an extension table to line up properly. I have made a jig but am still having trouble. Any tips out there?
RW8


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am assuming that the problem is getting the "pin" holes in each leaf to be in the same relative location.

Woodworking and hardware stores sell dowel location centers. With these you drill the holes in one side, put in the centers and then forceably bring the other piece into contact. This locates the center of the drill hole

http://www.woodzone.com/tips/dowelcenter.htm

This link shows an example.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dowel centers do work good. What's important is to drill the holes absolutely straight (perpendicular). You may have a mark for the center, but a crooked hole will keep the pins from seating.


----------

